# 4 weeks old and ready to go



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

so, why are people picking up pups that are less than 6 weeks old? i've been seeing it online from 4-6 weeks old and ready to go. i was always a 49 day guy but recent evidence shows 8-9 weeks is being preferred for better behaviors and sociability. 

what do ya'll think?


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

I think the 49 day thing is overrated. It was championed by Wolters. Most of his stuff is out dated. I think pups are better at 8 weeks and 9 is perfect if the breeder keeps them that long. I would never buy a 6 week pup, i needs more time with mama. 4 weeks isn't weaned WTF. I think this 6 week crap is just lazy breeders.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

^^This^^


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I like to get a pup between 8-10 weeks, and never have gone for one less than 8 weeks.


----------



## MEEN (Jan 27, 2009)

6 weeks is fine to pick up the pup. Only reason you should wait longer is the pups personality changes and you get a better idea of how the pup behaves. 

Momma ain’t teaching them much at that point.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Here's a question: 
Do you think it matters what the breed is? Are all dogs the same when it comes to weaning? I prefer to pick them up between 7-10 weeks old. The oldest one I picked up was 12 weeks old.


----------



## MEEN (Jan 27, 2009)

Good question. My dog won’t put up with the toothy critters past 4 weeks so that’s when we wean them. 

The best repro vet in the state recommends weaning at 4 weeks as well. You really should not have the mom with the pups after they wean anyways. They will try to feed and bring her milk back in. It’s painful enough to get them to dry up I’d hate to do it twice.

I have let people take their pup home at 5 weeks as long as they got the 6 week shots taken care of by their vet. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Winglish (Mar 28, 2015)

I got my old Lab at 5 weeks and he turned out great. They say it is good for puppies to learn social skills for a while after they wean. The mom does NOT put up with her puppies and that is good for the pup to learn not to go nosing in on other dogs, etc.


----------

